# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ninulla

## Lelab

Pershendetje,
Nese ndonjeri prej jush di ndonje nunulle (kenget qe u kendohen femijeve te vegjel kur i ve ne gjume), do tju lutesha ta postonit ketu.
Ju faleminderit,

----------


## jesu

Nje ninulle mund ta gjeni te filmi shqiptare *MURI I GJALLE*

----------


## Zombi

*Pergezime per temen


Ja nje qe kendonte gjyshja ime*;


_Eja gjum o merre gjume

Djalin/Vajzen (emrin) tim/time te vogel shume

Eja nina nina

Eja hola hola 



Eja gjum o merre gjume

Djalin/Vajzen (emrin) tim/time te bukur shume

Eja nina nina

Eja hola hola 

_

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zombi

_Nina-nina, more pllum
Flej se nana te don shum
T'i m'u rritsh-o nafaklum
Nafak lum-o djal i ri
Dielli ty gjithmonë me t'pri
Kur te rritesh mor zamak
Tash gzon nanen ne konak
Kur te rritesh djal im
Ti moj zemër do m'dalsh trim_


_Nina-nana, nin me fjetë,
Ty të martë ni gjumë i lehtë,
Gjumi i lehtë, gjumi sevda,
Ty t'ban nana motër e vlla._

----------


## Zombi

_Nina-nana, t'përkun nana,
T'u mushtë qafa me gjerdana!
Nina-nana, molla bek-e,
As po ke kuj m'i gjet-e?
N'daç sat am-e, n'daç tit et-e,
A n'daç nans për miradi-e,
A n'daç babs për bukuri-e,
O për bes'o për dhanti-e.
Po vjen gjumi tuj përvet-e:
Nina-nin, nin-nin-o,
"Kush e ka djalin me fjet-e?"
Tuk e ka nana e vet-e.
Nina-nana, nin-nin-o
Pëllumi i nanës-o!

Nina-nin te zante gjumi

Nina-nin, te zante gjumi,
nina-nin, te zante ne djep
te ka nana zog me flete.
Sillet gjumi rreth e qark,
të vijë, djalë, permbi kasnak;
te t'rris' nana te t'çoj në shkollë,
kam me t'dhanë librat ne dorë.
Djepi jot është mbush' me bar,
ka mbrend' serm, ka mbrend' ar.
Nina-nin, te marrte gjumi,
te ligat ti martë lumi
t'i mart' lumi, t'i martë deti,
te ka nana zog xheneti!_

----------


## Zombi

_Nina-nina çunin-o
për gjum` pellumin-o
perkun nate e perkun ditë,
qe t`me rritesh çik nga i cike


Të rrit nana ty asgan,
qe ti ngjash stergjyshve tanë,
te rrit nana trim me flete,
qe t`me japësh gezim ne jetë
nina nana çunin-o
merre gjume pellumbin-o


Nina-nana mori bi

shum sevdane e kam pas për n`ty,
Nina nana cika e re,
dy maqina kam me ti ble,
nja me kepe, nja me pre
nja me kepe nën nji hije,
t`pik bojlija permi krye.

Nina nana shpejt mu rritsh
ftyren nanes ti ja zdritsh,
ftyren ma zdritsh, zemren ma gezofsh,
jet te lumtun, bij-o shkofsh!

Nina nana sokolice
ju bafsh nanes doktorrice,
nina nana n` kemishe te holle,
shpejt mu rritsh me t`cue në shkollë,
me t` cue n`shkolle oj sokoleshe,_

----------


## jesu

Nina ninë, nina nina!
E shkofsh jetën me shum t'mira
E dalsh n'bjeshka e n'rudina
E ninë ninë, ty t'pastë nana!
Nu't'le nana pa tre mitana
T'i vnon nana dhent dhe dhite
Del rudinave pergjithdite
Tuj vikate dhe pushke tuj qite

----------


## jesu

*Nina- nina vajzes*

Nina nina, vajzë e nanes
Mori cuce për bukuri
U bafsh si lule për hijeshi
Fle si gjingj e cohu si rrunxe
Qingja e nanes nina ni
Vajze u rritsh e u fejofsh!
U martosh e u lulzosh
Dalsh ti bij me hijeshi
E u permendsh-o për urti
Ju rritsh nanes e nalt me shtat
T'u baft shtati si bajrak
E t'u mushet fytyra me gjak
Nina nina po të perkundi
Gjumi vjen kadale kadale
Ec "emri i vajzes" me ma mare
Po vjen gjumi tuj pëvetë (duke pyetur)
E kam vu vajzen ne djep
Hajde gjum kadalë kadalë
A p'e merr ti shumë a pak
Nuk ta la por nji sahat
Flej moj cuce, e mshili syt!
Kur t'mi çilsh, i çilsh si hyjt
I çilsh si hyjt e çilsh si hane
Ani te rrisin bab'e nane
Po m'u rritsh me rob te tanë



*Ninulle Shkodrane*

Nina nina, o more bir
Flej se gjumi te ban mirë
Të ban mirë e te rahaton
Shtatin, bir, ta pushon
Gjumi gjumi rehatshumi
Vjen me te marrë porsi pellumbi
Nine e nine sheqer ne leter
M'u bafsh, bir, plak i vjetër!
ç'po i këndon-o djali gjumit
Si vida q* i këndon pellumbit
ç'po i këndon-o djali djepit
Si bylbyli ne gemb te plepit
Kndoi, kndoi, kndosh i bardhe
Rrite Zot, q* e ke fale!
Nina, nina, more bir
Flej, se nana te don mirë
Sa dekika q* ka sahati
Njashtu, djalë, t'u rritet ty shtati
Flej, o djalë se te ka fale Zoti
U bash trim si Kastrioti!
Flej, o djalë, ti flesh i bardhe
E gjithkund t'u dhashte mbarë!
T'a avite gjumi te kasnaku
Bir, te syni e te kapaku
Sa te mirë nana e ka djalin
Lum për Zotin q* na e fali
Ma ka fale, don me ma rrite
Ma gzosh emnin q* te kam ngjite
Mori molle, ma gzosh te rite!
Lumja nana, bir, q* te ka
Bir q* t'ka edhe te paste
Me te mira mbrapa te lashtë
Të mira, bir, sa zemra te dashtë!


*Nano nano djalënë*
Se na zgjoi mëhallënë!
Kush e ka e kush e do
Kush e perkedhel kur do?
Djal'i vogël këto do
Lodrat edhe vallet-o!
O nanan, o nanan
Nenua t'u bëftë kurban
Që të ka e që të mban!
Ririri, ririri,
Kush të ka more flori
Ty të ka nenua në gji!
Nano nano djalënë
Që na zgjoi mëhallënë
Të ligat i mori lumi
Dhe i shpuri te Osumi!
Djalën na e zuri gjumi


*Nina-nana sheqer ne leter,
m`u befsh burr` dhe plak me mjeker!
Nina-nana, t` shkofte i bardhe moti,
m`u befsh trim si Kastrioti!
djepi tundet, nëna punon
djali fle dhe me s`degjon.*

----------


## ronil.b

jan ninulla shum te bukura po ka 100 here pe perseritni

----------


## Kejsi Al

nje kange qe nana ia kendon djalit t'vllait , tash sa po mbush 1 muaj.

tekstin po e shkruaj aq sa e mbaj mend:

dum dum e dume
lepri na ka humbe

e gjeti nermia? 
hipur te avllia

oj nermi e lales
pse me dole fjales

fjales edhe beses
unazes marteses

----------


## Tuneboy13

https://youtu.be/MRMA0B5dxfw

----------


## Tuneboy13

Muzike per te vene femijet ne gjume....kliko linkun me poshte
https://youtu.be/-lZaLs_Cc8U
https://youtu.be/F_ez0M_qMh8
https://youtu.be/SYp5OmL4NQ8

----------


## Tuneboy13

Ninulle shqiptare - Nina Nana per gjume...linku poshte.
https://youtu.be/9kS0sGj1zBs

----------

